# Buz kesti gönlüm



## elinet

Hi, 

Would you kindly tell me what's the meaning of the following sentence?

_*Buz kesti Gönl*__*üm*_

Thank you in advance


----------



## AlpArslan

This can be translated as "My heart froze".


----------



## Volcano

*My heart freezed*


----------



## AlpArslan

Volcano said:


> *My heart freezed*



Right


----------



## Volcano

AlpArslan said:


> Right



*Thanks *


----------



## elinet

*Thank you all!*


----------



## mighty_atlas

*My heart refrigerated*


----------



## elroy

"Froze" is correct.

"Freezed" is not a correct form; "freeze" is an irregular verb ("freeze," "froze," "frozen").

"Refrigerated" is a correct form but not a correct translation in this context.  First of all, it's a transitive verb, and secondly, it's only used with things you actually place in a refrigerator ("Please refrigerate the cheese so it doesn't go bad.").  The verb isn't used much in everyday speech; it's more common to say "Put X in the refrigerator/fridge."


----------



## mighty_atlas

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Volcano

*Whenever I freezed outside , all I had to do was to pop in my room and  sense the atmosphere from there*


----------



## elroy

Volcano said:


> *Whenever I freezed outside , all I had to do was to pop in my room and  sense the atmosphere from there*


 "Freezed" is incorrect, no matter what sentence it's in.


----------



## Volcano

*Not for me *


----------



## elroy

If you'd like to use incorrect forms, you are free to do so.  Just don't confuse learners by defending them.  English presents enough challenges as it is, so there's no need to spread falsehoods about it.

On another note, your boldness is remarkable.  I'm always puzzled by those who adamantly propagate unfounded theories about languages that are not their own.


----------



## AlpArslan

I agree, it seems i was mistaken too. And Volcano's attitude is way too inappropriate, to be honest.

"Freezed" is totally wrong, as elroy stated. "*Froze*" is the correct form.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/freeze


----------



## capricorn00

elroy said:


> On another note, your boldness is remarkable. I'm always puzzled by those who adamantly propagate unfounded theories about languages that are not their own.


I' m sure Volcano is not "adamantly" objecting what u have said. There has to be contradictory examples he met, and like every language or may be, we should say "especially English" has very flexible rules according to grammar.


----------



## elroy

Yes, English is flexible in many ways, but this isn't one of them.  In standard English, "froze" is correct and "freezed" is incorrect.


----------



## "delilah"

we can translate "buz kesti gönlüm" as " my heart froze"; but it has some deeper emotional meanings. but also it may change according to the context, where it is used.


----------



## kalamazoo

English rules may be flexible (I am not convinced this is true, actually - it's just that they are complex), but "freezed" is definitely incorrect.


----------



## hasansabri

My heart is frozen


----------

